# How much mileage is good for a used car? Is 143,000 good enough?



## MaisieWilliams (Jun 16, 2020)

I recently came across a used car deal and I can't wrap my head around it, it has too much miles on it but has a good service record. 

I need reasonable suggestions


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

MaisieWilliams said:


> I recently came across a used car deal and I can't wrap my head around it, it has too much miles on it but has a good service record.
> 
> I need reasonable suggestions


Turn the question around, if trading a car in to a dealer he will insist that 12k miles per year is average, any higher and he'll use it as a reason to give you less for you're trade in. A good service record is fine but ultimately wear and tear of high mileage will impact the life span of any vehicle.

Work out your budget and buy as low a mileage as you can afford with a decent service record.

Terry


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Lots of factors here.
Who is selling it
Can the service history be proven
Was it a cheap utility car when bought, or a quality car
How old is it
In any doubt, if you have fallen in love with it, an independent survey by AA or RAC will be worth the fee.
Don't forget to verify ownership

Bill


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If it is diesel, with a good service history, then the engine should be still be good.

The RAC and other organisations will do a check for you I believe. Often, just mentioning that you are sending someone will give you your answer.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

When I was 'on the road' I always found that cars tended to become quite 'soggy' much over 100K. However Taxis tend to do 3-400K without problem and well serviced vehicles can go much further.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

They dont make em like they used to. In Zim my Dad did 250k miles in his 1959 Morris Oxford. Well maintained of course and too dry to rust there. Cost him £725. I think he got his money's worth. Proud owner no 2 even drove it away! 

I'm driving a 2004 Vauxhall Meriva (1600cc petrol)with 151000 miles. Praying on its MOT on Monday. 🤞


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we are not into changing cars even though we can afford it 

Ours is 11 yrs old bought from new 

30 thousand miles on the clock 

Walks its MOT

Possibly new tires this year

Sandra


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Saab 9000 1997. You need ready cash to solve the inevitable spares and work required to keep things up to the mark but in two years time.....no road tax. Depreciation ? What depreciation ?
Rapid armchair.
Bill


----------

